# Processing Newborn Lambs [Video]



## SheepGirl (Mar 23, 2013)

The lamb in this video is two days old and already had her navel dipped in iodine, so it wasn't covered in the video. It was done when she was a couple hours old. You just pour the iodine in a shot glass (or a medicine bottle), about 3/4 full, and put it up to the lambs belly and put the lamb on its back so the iodine can soak the area around the umbilical cord. Also the lamb was weighed when she was born--I just put her on the stock scale and it weighed her.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the video. That was helpful!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good video Sheepgirl 

and...is almost didn't open this...the word processing...brings to mind having a sheep slaughtered...and a newborn???  Then thought...nah...this is Sheepgirl, so this isn't how she means processing


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 24, 2013)

Video looks good Sheepgirl! That lambie was being a very good girl. I only watched it for the cute factor, lol.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Tuesday - Glad it helped! 

bonbean01 - Thank you! And you're so funny! 

Bridemoof - Thank you! Yes, she was being very good, not putting up a fight at all. I don't know if you could tell, but the one that kept baaing in the video was Katy Perry, the one who sniffed my butt in the video  And that was Rosie and she was a very cute participant! lol


----------

